
It's 2020 and dailymail looks like this - diguifi
https://www.reddit.com/r/UXDesign/comments/i3s0sy/its_2020_and_dailymail_looks_like_this/
======
colanderman
The irony is, I couldn't see half this image because of Reddit's own "use our
app!" popup and header, which together covered more than half the screen on
mobile.

